# Cool your jets!



## cuchuflete

I'm curious about the etymology of this phrase.  All help will be appreciated.
In colloquial AE it means "Take it easy!" or "Calm down.".

Also, are there equivalent phrases in your languages?

Thanks,
Cuchuflete


----------



## VenusEnvy

Another variation of the same meaning:
"Take a chill pill!"  (My dad used to say this to us, pretending he was "hip")

Check out this thread from a different forum.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Venus, you're fast as a jet!!! 

I had found something along the same lines, but your source is much clearer.

Although this is the English Only forum, as you ask about other languages, I'll be glad to humour you. In Spanish we are a little bit less techno-addicted:

"¡Para el carro!" = Stop the cart! = Hold your horses! (courtesy of yourself, Cuchu).

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Phryne

Ohhh, no, Lady, at least in my country we have some very high-tech sayings (  ) like:

 ++ "bajá un cambio" ==> lower the gear??? gear down?? *    

++ "bajate de la moto"==> get off your motorcycle 

There are others, but  I can't remember now.

saludos 

*If Americans drove stick shift cars I would have known how to translate it...


----------



## Benjy

Phryne said:
			
		

> Ohhh, no, Lady, at least in my country we have some very high-tech sayings (  ) like:
> 
> ++ "baja un cambio" ==> lower the gear??? gear down?? *
> 
> ++ "bajate de la moto"==> get off your motorcycle
> 
> There are others, but  I can't remember now.
> 
> saludos
> 
> *If Americans drove stick shift cars I would have known how to translate it...



drop down a gear.
shift down a gear
downshift


----------



## Jade

Phryne,

es la primera vez que oigo la expresión de "baja un cambio" (en todo caso se diría baja una marcha) y tampoco "bajate de la moto". Tengo curiosidad por saber donde has oido estas expresiones.

Por el contrario si que se usa "te has tirado de la moto", queriendo decir que la persona en cuestión está exagerando.

Pero volviendo a la pregunta de Cuchu ...... lo que quieres expresar es "take it easy?

Jade






			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Ohhh, no, Lady, at least in my country we have some very high-tech sayings (  ) like:
> 
> ++ "baja un cambio" ==> lower the gear??? gear down?? *
> 
> ++ "bajate de la moto"==> get off your motorcycle
> 
> There are others, but  I can't remember now.
> 
> saludos
> 
> *If Americans drove stick shift cars I would have known how to translate it...


----------



## Phryne

Gracias Benjy! 



			
				Jade said:
			
		

> Phryne,
> es la primera vez que oigo la expresión de "baja un cambio" (en todo caso se diría baja una marcha) y tampoco "bajate de la moto". Tengo curiosidad por saber donde has oido estas expresiones.



Hola Jade. Yo soy argentina, y ahí hablamos de "cambios" no de "marchas". De todas formas te habrás dado cuenta que son expresiones recientes, posiblemente no estén aceptadas por ningún diccionario... aún.

Me olvidé especificar que la expresión es "bajá un cambio", con tilde... 

saludos


----------



## Jade

Un ejemplo que se me acaba de ocurrir

*** Tómarselo con filosofía


----------



## Jade

Gracias por la aclaración Phryne. Ya decía yo ..... si hubieras puesto la tilde, no hubieramos tenido este malentendido   

Jade



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Gracias Benjy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Jade. Yo soy argentina, y ahí hablamos de "cambios" no de "marchas". De todas formas te habrás dado cuenta que son expresiones recientes, posiblemente no estén aceptadas por ningún diccionario... aún.
> 
> Me olvidé especificar que la expresión es "bajá un cambio", con tilde...
> 
> saludos


----------



## Kelly B

I drive a stick shift car. And I'm an américain*e*, besides.

Anyhow, as to etymology, I assume that "cool your jets" is more or less literally what a fighter pilot does to slow down.


----------



## Citrus

En México se usan estas frases par expresar "chill out" o "take it easy":

*"Bájale a tu PH"* PH = Pura Histeria (Pure Hysterics  )
"Lower your hysteric fit" (I'm not sure of the traslation)

*"Bájale dos rayitas a tu rock and roll" *o *"Bájale a tu rock and roll"*
"Tune down two stripes confused: ) your rock and roll"

"Dos rayitas" refiriendose a las líneas del equalizador que indican el nivel de volumen.

Ahorita no se me ocurren más . . . pero ya las recordaré y regresaré a compartirlas.

Saludos  
Citrus


----------



## Jana337

In the Czech adult slang: zklidni hormon - cool your hormone (yes, in singular).

Jana


----------



## Mita

In Chile I would say:
¡Relaja la vena! = Relax the vein!
Bájate del caballo = Get off the horse.
Regards


----------



## Mita

Ahhh, I was forgetting this one:
Calma las pasiones = Calm the passion down


----------



## cuchuflete

First and foremost, thanks to Venus for a quick and fine reply.  Lady B, I appreciate the equine technology. I'll share it with the horse  in the barn next to mine.  Querida technoPhryne...I have always driven a stick...bajá un cambio is "shift down" or "downshift".  Thanks.

Cuchu



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Ohhh, no, Lady, at least in my country we have some very high-tech sayings (  ) like:
> 
> ++ "bajá un cambio" ==> lower the gear??? gear down?? *
> 
> ++ "bajate de la moto"==> get off your motorcycle
> 
> There are others, but  I can't remember now.
> 
> saludos
> 
> *If Americans drove stick shift cars I would have known how to translate it...


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks to all.  It has been fun reading your translations.  Now we just need a competent moderator to figure out which forum this properly belongs to!.


Abrazos a repartir,
Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

Hi!

Sorry Kelly B and Cuchu... I'll rephrase it them "Most American don't drive stick and none of my friends do"  

Thanks Cuchu for the translation! And sorry for contributing to the "twilight zone" type of thread.... 

saludos


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Now we just need a competent moderator to figure out which forum this properly belongs to!.


The catch-all Culture forum, maybe?

One more translation: to Geek language. On Usenet (the wonderful world of Internet newsgroups, whose denizens either get carried away a lot or ought to be), it used to be fairly common to see "Flame on" at the beginning of a paragraph or several of diatribe against a fellow newsgroup contributor, and "Flame off" at the end. The "Flame off" is intended to signal that the poster has "cooled his jets". As for etymology, does anyone remember Johny Storm (the Human Torch) from Marvel Comics' _Fantastic Four_?


----------



## te gato

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I'm curious about the etymology of this phrase. All help will be appreciated.
> In colloquial AE it means "Take it easy!" or "Calm down.".
> 
> Also, are there equivalent phrases in your languages?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuchuflete


Hey Cuchu KIA;
From what I could find...
It is a Cliche used by pilots..in around the 60's...meaning..'Calm Down'...'Stand aside'..'stand down'..'do not do anything until further orders are given'...
Here we say...
'Take a pill'..
'Chill'..
'Don't have a coronary'...

'Wow, I better cool my jets..take a pill and chill before I have a coronary'...
tg


----------



## Benjy

i am going to stick it in the culture forum. whence zeb shall move it to other languages 

i shall make a french contribution:

calmos!
du calm!

i bet there are some much better ones though


----------



## Artrella

En Argentina >> Bajá un cambio!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

"Simmer down!"

*For SNL fans:*
Simma down now. Wanna hear it again? Take a Donna Summa, and flip it around now. It's Summa Donna. Simma Donna. Simma Don na. Simma down now!


----------



## SILSEP

Vale, estas son algunas de las que uso yo....

"tranqui"
"no te revoluciones"
"frena"
"tomate algo"

Alguna propuesta más??


----------



## Lancel0t

Ok, I'll make my contribution to this thread: Here in the Philippines we say:

Easy ka lang! (sames as take it easy)
Relax ka lang!
Huminahon ka lang! (calm down)


----------



## VenusEnvy

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> *Easy * ka lang! (sames as take it easy)
> *Relax * ka lang!
> Huminahon ka lang! (calm down)


Do you really say "easy" and "relax"???


----------



## Mita

SILSEP said:
			
		

> "tomate algo"


Al leer éste, me acordé de otra frase que se usa por aquí: "¡tómate un Armonyl!" (Armonyl es un medicamento tranquilizante; esta frase se hizo común por un comercial de este producto  )


----------



## supercrom

Se dice "Cálmate", aunque a veces también: "para el coche", "aguanta, aguanta".

*Supercrom*


----------



## rainbow

It is well known here "tomalo con soda" o "tomalo con calma"
cheers!
rainbow


----------



## meili

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Do you really say "easy" and "relax"???


 
Hi Venus!
In response to Lancelot's post:  Yes, we do.
Relax is often spelled as _Relaks _to make it more Filipino.  I also sometimes say
_Okay lang yan - _It is okay, but with deep emphasis!


----------



## Merlin

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll make my contribution to this thread: Here in the Philippines we say:
> Easy ka lang! (sames as take it easy)
> Relax ka lang!
> Huminahon ka lang! (calm down)





			
				meili said:
			
		

> In response to Lancelot's post: Yes, we do.
> Relax is often spelled as _Relaks _to make it more Filipino. I also sometimes say
> _Okay lang yan - _It is okay, but with deep emphasis!


We also say "Kool ka lang" (keep your cool man )(where "C" in Cool is replaced by "K" to make it Kool making it more Filipino) Actually we have this comedy sitcom entitled "*Kool Ka Lang.*" It's really a funny sitcom. You'll laugh your heart out. ...


----------

